# Bug sur BootCamp sur Big Sur



## JeanBB (2 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour a tous ,


Lors d'une tentative d'installation de Windows via Boot Camp l'installateur Windows ne démarre pas après le redémarrage. ( Celui qui survient après la création de la clé bootable et la création de la partition BOOTCAMP ). 
Le mac redémarre mais revient directement sur la session MacOS , l'assistant bootcamp ne démarre pas, et la partition créée est vide ( 72 Mo ). 
Si je force le démarrage avec Alt sur la partition windows , rien ne se produit 
et il y'a lors du forçage un 3eme disque qui s'appelle EFI 
Après avoir contacté le Genius Apple , rien ne nouveau .. 
Si quelqu'un a une petite idée ca serait cool 

Merci a tous 

Ps : j'ai vu sur d'anciens sujets que vous aimez bien savoir les disques présents sur le mac 
J'ai fait remplacé le SSD d'origine par un SSD Crucial P1 1To 

Voilou 



```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh SSD 1To - ...⁩ 232.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 292.3 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh SSD 1To⁩       15.0 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.0 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS ⁨WinInstall⁩              15.5 GB    disk2s1
```


----------



## mysmol (4 Janvier 2021)

Hello,
J’ai exactement le même problème... 
Je viens d’installer le SSD NVME 1TO de chez Crucial, installation propre de OS Big Sur nickel, création des partitions avec BootCamp (500 Go Mac / 500 Go Windows) jusque là tout va bien, et au moment de redémarrer pour lancer l’installation de Windows, l’écran m’ affiche le logo Windows 10 puis reviens sur MacOs...


----------



## JeanBB (5 Janvier 2021)

Deja tu as le logo ? C’est pas mal moi rien ecran noir et ca revient sur macos haha


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2021)

Déjà, la grande inconnue est quel est le modèle exact de vos Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


JeanBB a dit:


> Le mac redémarre mais revient directement sur la session MacOS , l'assistant bootcamp ne démarre pas, et la partition créée est vide ( 72 Mo ).


Où est-ce que tu vois cette taille de 72 Mo ? Et le résultat du Terminal n'indique aucune partition autre que celles de la structure de macOS !


----------



## mysmol (5 Janvier 2021)

JeanBB a dit:


> Deja tu as le logo ? C’est pas mal moi rien ecran noir et ca revient sur macos haha


Oui j’ai le logo mais il reste à peine 5 secondes.. puis reboot sur MacOS..
j’avais réussi à mettre Windows 10 avec bootcamp sous High Sierra à l époque...puis faute d espace disque, j’ai du l’enlever. 
ci dessous les caractéristiques de mon macbookpro fin 2013. Merci d’avance pour votre aide.


----------



## JeanBB (7 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà, la grande inconnue est quel est le modèle exact de vos Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.
> 
> Où est-ce que tu vois cette taille de 72 Mo ? Et le résultat du Terminal n'indique aucune partition autre que celles de la structure de macOS !


Merci pour la réponse 

MacBook Pro (Retina, 13 pouces, fin 2013)
2,4 GHz Intel Core i5 double cœur
8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
Macintosh SSD 1To
Intel Iris 1536 Mo

Dans Utilitaires de disque quand il redémarre , la partition Windows est visible et dans le stockage utilisé il est de 72 Mo et impossible de démarrer l'installateur Windows


----------



## radioman (7 Janvier 2021)

Attention: depuis les machines a puce T2 il faut d'abord autoriser le boot sur un volume externe via Recovery / Utilitaire de sécurité au démarrage: par défaut c'est bloqué !





						À propos de l’utilitaire Sécurité au démarrage sur un Mac doté de la puce Apple T2 Security
					

L’utilitaire Sécurité au démarrage vous permet de vous assurer que votre Mac démarre toujours à partir du disque de démarrage que vous avez défini et d’un système d’exploitation approuvé et de confiance.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2021)

radioman a dit:


> Attention: depuis les machines a puce T2 il faut d'abord autoriser le boot sur un volume externe via Recovery / Utilitaire de sécurité au démarrage: par défaut c'est bloqué !


Ben non, ton lien ne sert à rien, mais celui-ci oui... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208862 ...puisqu'il mentionne les Mac qui en sont dotés et pour nos 2 amis, leur MBP de 2013 ne sont pas concernés.


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2021)

JeanBB a dit:


> Dans Utilitaires de disque quand il redémarre , la partition Windows est visible et dans le stockage utilisé il est de 72 Mo et impossible de démarrer l'installateur Windows


Non, je ne pense pas, fais de nouveau un diskutil list et une copie écran de Utilitaire de disques.


mysmol a dit:


> Oui j’ai le logo mais il reste à peine 5 secondes.. puis reboot sur MacOS..


Ça c'est une chose, mais je vais me répéter, il faut utiliser une clé USB 3.0 formatée en Table de partition GUID en MS-DOS _(FAT32)_ ! Mais bon, si vous ne détaillez pas ce que vous faites, on va tourner en rond longtemps.


----------



## JeanBB (9 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas, fais de nouveau un diskutil list et une copie écran de Utilitaire de disques.
> 
> Ça c'est une chose, mais je vais me répéter, il faut utiliser une clé USB 3.0 formatée en Table de partition GUID en MS-DOS _(FAT32)_ ! Mais bon, si vous ne détaillez pas ce que vous faites, on va tourner en rond longtemps.




```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         870.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                130.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +870.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh SSD 1To - ...⁩ 263.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 292.3 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh SSD 1To⁩       15.0 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.0 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS ⁨WinInstall⁩              15.5 GB    disk2s1
```

Voila le Diskutil List

J'ai procede encore ce matin a une nouvelle tentative :
J'avais supprimé toutes les anciennes Partitions et tout
J'ai télécharger l'ISO windows sur le site officiel Windows
J'ai ouvert l'assistant BootCamp
J'ai Coché les 3 options ( Creer USB , Télécharger et Installer )
J'ai sélectionné ensuite la taille de la partition ( 129 Go )
J'ai accepté , La barre de chargement de partitionnement du disque a chargé et le mac a redémarré
Au redémarrage il s'est ouvert directement sur MacOS ( Ma session ) , L'assistant Bootcamp était fermé et voila
comme si rien ne s'était passé , a part la partition BOOTCAMP qui a été créee

Merciiii


Edit : Je rajoute une photo de l'utilitaire avec la partition Bootcamp


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2021)

JeanBB a dit:


> J'ai Coché les 3 options ( Creer USB , Télécharger et Installer )


Est-ce que cette clé USB est version 3.0 et surtout formatée en Table de partition GUID et MS-DOS _(FAT32)_ ?


----------



## JeanBB (9 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce que cette clé USB est version 3.0 et surtout formatée en Table de partition GUID et MS-DOS _(FAT32)_ ?


Je pense que ca pouvait être une partie du soucis , cependant j'ai réussi a l'installer tant bien que mal après une dizaine d'essais haha

Je suis arrivé a un moment ou j'ai lancé l'installateur EFI Boot après avoir démarré le mac en appuyant sur ALT. 
L'installateur s'est lancé , et il m'a demandé le disque d'installation , j'avais une partition Bootcamp dans la liste , mais j'ai formaté cette partition via l'installateur Windows pour au cas ou avoir un format adéquat. 

Puis je suis arrivé a la fin de l'installation avec une fenêtre 
" L'ordinateur a redémarré de manière inattendue ou une erreur inattendue s'est produite "​
A ce moment avant de fermer la fenêtre j'ai fais SHIFT + F10  , puis HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\Status\ChildCompletion et j'ai modifier la valeur du fichier Setup.exe par 3 ( Hexadecimal ) 

Grace a cette manip l'installation a pu se dérouler jusqu'a son terme. 

Je remarque cependant des problèmes au niveau de la compatibilité , malgré le fait que windows est a 99% opérationnel .
Lorsque je vais dans la barre de tache Windows et l'assistant BootCamp et que je clique sur Redémarrer sous Mac OsX j'ai une erreur " Volume de démarrage OS X introuvable " 

Il y'a le clavier aussi qui est un clavier windows ( avec le - sur la touche 6 , le @ sur le 0 etc.. ) et le clavier Apple n'est pas dispo dans les réglages Windows ,

et un autre soucis est lors du démarrage du mac + ALT , a la place d'avoir a choisir entre 2 partitions ( MacOS et Windows ) , ma partition Windows s'appelle EFI Boot et n'a pas le Logo Bootcamp ni Windows , mais le logo jaune de disque dur 

si quelqu'un a une petite idée ?? 

Voici le Diskutil List du mac après l'installation , voyez vous quelque chose d'anormal ? 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         870.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved ⁨⁩                        16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                130.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +870.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh SSD 1To - ...⁩ 257.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 292.3 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh SSD 1To⁩       15.0 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.0 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *196.9 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS ⁨SD⁩                      196.8 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS ⁨WinInstall⁩              15.5 GB    disk3s1
```

Merci


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2021)

JeanBB a dit:


> Lorsque je vais dans la barre de tache Windows et l'assistant BootCamp et que je clique sur Redémarrer sous Mac OsX j'ai une erreur " Volume de démarrage OS X introuvable "


Et pourtant cette option fonctionne très bien. Mais bon, ce n'est pas très important.


JeanBB a dit:


> Il y'a le clavier aussi qui est un clavier windows ( avec le - sur la touche 6 , le @ sur le 0 etc.. ) et le clavier Apple n'est pas dispo dans les réglages Windows ,


Ça, c'est tout à fait normal et si tu étais curieux en lisant les messages qui sont en tête de section tu serais tombé sur cette réponse        #2      qui résout ce petit problème qui n'en ait pas un.


JeanBB a dit:


> et un autre soucis est lors du démarrage du mac + ALT , a la place d'avoir a choisir entre 2 partitions ( MacOS et Windows ) , ma partition Windows s'appelle EFI Boot et n'a pas le Logo Bootcamp ni Windows , mais le logo jaune de disque dur


Ça aussi c'est normal et ça restera en l'état. Ne pas oublier que c'est macOS qui est le chef d'orchestre.


JeanBB a dit:


> Voici le Diskutil List du mac après l'installation , voyez vous quelque chose d'anormal ?


A ce stade et dès l'instant ou une version de Windows est installée, ça ne sert à rien. Les informations ne concernent que la structure du disque dur de macOS indiquant bien qu'il y a une partition Windows et c'est tout.

Petit rappel, que ce soit sous macOS ou Windows on ne bidouille pas les partitions avec Utilitaire de disque ou le Gestionnaire de disques sous peine de perdre ou la partition macOS ou la partition Windows, voire des deux.


----------



## JeanBB (9 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Et pourtant cette option fonctionne très bien. Mais bon, ce n'est pas très important.
> 
> Ça, c'est tout à fait normal et si tu étais curieux en lisant les messages qui sont en tête de section tu serais tombé sur cette réponse        #2      qui résout ce petit problème qui n'en ait pas un.
> 
> ...



Alors , après avoir fais quelques recherches

- Pour le soucis de Redémarrage sous MacOs  >> Utilitaires Apple de Windows et faire les MAJ qui ne se font pas automatiquement

- Pour le clavier AZERTY ( J'avais bien vu la réponse mais justement , le clavier n'était pas disponible donc je ne pouvais pas le sélectionner contrairement a la réponse #2 ) >> En cherchant un peu sur google on trouve des Claviers a télécharger sur la partie Windows dont le Apple qui au final fonctionne très bien

Oui je ne bidouille absolument rien dans Gestionnaire de disques haha , j'ai trop peur de perdre mes données , le formatage a été fait via l'installateur Windows sur la partition Bootcamp seulement

L'image montre ce que je trouve en general sur Google , Sauf que moi j'ai le EFI et le Mac HD mais les 2 avec le logo Jaune , et je n'ai pas le Windows , est-ce Normal ?

merci


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2021)

Je n'y avais pas prêté attention, mais tu as sur le fond bien bidouillé et maintenant c'est un peu le binz dans la structure de ton disque dur interne...




...et ce n'est pas moi qui te viendrais en aide avec le Terminal qui n'est pas ma tasse de thé. Donc les icônes Windows et EFI Boot sont normales et correspondent à ces deux partitions. Si tu n'as pas sauvegardé tes données personnelles, je te conseille de le faire, puis de tout recommencer. Quand je dis tout, c'est bien l'effacement de ton disque dur interne, la réinstallation de macOS Big Sur, puis dans la foulée de Windows qui doit impérativement se dérouler sans erreur.

On ne doit jamais bidouiller comme tu l'as fait...


JeanBB a dit:


> A ce moment avant de fermer la fenêtre j'ai fais SHIFT + F10 , puis HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\Status\ChildCompletion et j'ai modifier la valeur du fichier Setup.exe par 3 ( Hexadecimal )
> 
> Grace a cette manip l'installation a pu se dérouler jusqu'a son terme.


...c'est anormal et la suite est le résultat que tu obtiens.


----------



## JeanBB (10 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Je n'y avais pas prêté attention, mais tu as sur le fond bien bidouillé et maintenant c'est un peu le binz dans la structure de ton disque dur interne...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 208427
> 
> ...


Hello

Je n'ai pas les Icônes Windows et EFI Boot justement mais seulement EFI 

Dans la photo que j'ai posté j'avais une carte SD insérée d'ou la partition la , c'est vrai que ca porte a confusion :/ 


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         870.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved ⁨⁩                        16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                130.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +870.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh SSD 1To - ...⁩ 232.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 292.3 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh SSD 1To⁩       15.0 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.0 GB    disk1s5s1
```

Ca c'est la commande sans aucun SD/USB connecté 

Bah justement , l'installation ( enfin la tentative )  a été faite avec Big Sur réinstallé de nouveau , je pense que au fond il doit y avoir un soucis avec le SSD Crucial qui sachant que ce n'est pas l'original Apple ne doit pas être 100% compatible ?


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2021)

JeanBB a dit:


> Je n'ai pas les Icônes Windows et EFI Boot justement mais seulement EFI


Ce que montre ta copie écran en réponse        #14      est manifestement une erreur. Si une version de Windows est installée correctement via Assistant Boot Camp, maintenant on ne voit plus que l'icône orange EFI Boot et c'est tout.


JeanBB a dit:


> Ca c'est la commande sans aucun SD/USB connecté
> 
> Bah justement , l'installation ( enfin la tentative ) a été faite avec Big Sur réinstallé de nouveau , je pense que au fond il doit y avoir un soucis avec le SSD Crucial qui sachant que ce n'est pas l'original Apple ne doit pas être 100% compatible ?


Le dernier résultat du Terminal affiche une structure du disque dur interne tout à fait conforme, il n'y a aucune anomalie. Il est vrai qu'il vaut mieux éjecter tout les matériels USB pour éviter de faire des confusions.


----------



## JeanBB (10 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ce que montre ta copie écran en réponse        #14      est manifestement une erreur. Si une version de Windows est installée correctement via Assistant Boot Camp, maintenant on ne voit plus que l'icône orange EFI Boot et c'est tout.
> 
> Le dernier résultat du Terminal affiche une structure du disque dur interne tout à fait conforme, il n'y a aucune anomalie. Il est vrai qu'il vaut mieux éjecter tout les matériels USB pour éviter de faire des confusions.


Ha super je pensais qu'on était censé voir Windows et pas l'icône Orange EFI Boot 

Si la structure est conforme ca me rassure , Merci beaucoup !! Il est vrai que Bootcamp est vraiment le logiciel un peu laissé sur la touche par Apple, il faut vraiment se battre pour comprendre le fonctionnement. Mais a première vue , c'est vraiment optimisé pour un SSD Apple et non un SSD divers  

Avec le Windows qui a pu être installé il Crash de manière aléatoire avec une erreur " Kernet Power 41 " mais pas en mode Démarrage Minimal , il doit y avoir un soucis au niveau des pilotes 

Je vais faire une sauvegarde au cas ou merci du conseil


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2021)

JeanBB a dit:


> Avec le Windows qui a pu être installé il Crash de manière aléatoire avec une erreur " Kernet Power 41 " mais pas en mode Démarrage Minimal , il doit y avoir un soucis au niveau des pilotes


Petite remarque importante, on ne peut pas réparer comme depuis un vrai PC une version de Windows dans un Mac, car il est impossible de démarrer dans le Mode sans échec de la version de Windows !


----------



## JeanBB (11 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Petite remarque importante, on ne peut pas réparer comme depuis un vrai PC une version de Windows dans un Mac, car il est impossible de démarrer dans le Mode sans échec de la version de Windows !


J’ai effectivement constaté ca , par contre un mode plus ou moins semblable pour un PC Windows dans mac ( A condition d’avoir pu accéder deja a la sessio Windows ) et le mode démarrage en mode Diagnostic 
Pour ceux que ca peut intéresser dans le futur —> 
Accessible en tapant dans la barre de recherche : Configuration du système >> puis dans l’onglet General > Démarrage en mode diagnostic >> Appliquer >> Redémarrer 
Ca va redémarrer en désactivant tout ce qui est inutile au redémarrage ( Wifi , reglage de la luminosité, audio etc.. ) 
Donc ca réduit énormément les types de plantages si c’est lié aux drivers 
Et apres avec un peu de patience on peut réactiver un par un les services dans l’onglet Service pour obtenir le nécessaire ( Perso j’ai juste réactivé la Wifi en plus et la gestion des imprimantes) et ca a plus l’air de planté pour l’instant 

c’est sur c’est pas le reve mais bon ca permet de dépanner quand on a que un seul logiciel a utiliser sur windows haha


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2021)

Comme dans 99,99% des cas de plantage, lorsque tu as un écran tout noir avec le seul curseur clignotant, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## JeanBB (11 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Comme dans 99,99% des cas de plantage, lorsque tu as un écran tout noir avec le seul curseur clignotant, tu fais quoi ?


Ha bah la c’est la galère


----------

